# Which Gerontius recording is best?



## bob parsons alberta (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Everyone, newbie here from Alberta!

I have been an Elgar fan for over 40 years. Which recording of the Dream do forumites consider the best?

Thanks Bob.


----------



## LvB (Nov 21, 2008)

I guarantee you will not find agreement here on the "best" recording  . I would argue that this is as it should be, especially as regards a major composition; the better a piece is, the more it can sustain widely differing, yet still coherent, interpretations. Having said this, though, I would suggest that you investigate the 1945 recording by Malcolm Sargent with the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and Huddersfield Choral Society. Sargent knew Elgar, and this was, I believe, the first complete recording (Elgar himself recorded excerpts, but never the entire piece). It's of more than historical interest, though; despite the limited sound quality (at least by modern standards), a very strong performance comes through vividly, and there's a sense of excitement missing in many later versions. Conveniently, it's available on an EMI budget CD....


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Sir John Barbirolli and Sir Adrian Boult on EMI. Either one would be a good choice.


----------



## Eboracum (Jun 28, 2009)

Seconded! The Boult is beautifully engineered for its period (1970s).


----------



## Elgarian (Jul 30, 2008)

Thirded. 

Indeed, you truly can't go wrong with either of those two, though they are different - different enough to warrant owning both. One overwhelming advantage of the Barbirolli is that you get Janet Baker at her tip-top best as the angel. Unforgettable stuff. As for Barbirolli vs Boult, this is not so easy to describe, but I'd say Barbirolli is more dramatic, whereas Boult is more mystical, or spiritual. This doesn't in the least mean I think one is better than the other; if I could only have one of them I honestly don't know which I'd choose. I'm just trying to find words to illustrate the differences.


----------



## bob parsons alberta (Jun 27, 2009)

Eboracum said:


> Seconded! The Boult is beautifully engineered for its period (1970s).


Tim, what the heck are you doing here!!

Anyhows thanks for the suggestions, I have ordered Boult from Amazon and Barbarolli is in the local library system.
The library has the recent Colin Davis recording, did not really think much of it, I am afraid to say.


----------

